# 2009 Honda foreman 500 fourtrax



## Jeffsd (Feb 3, 2011)

I am looking to get a plow put om my Foreman 500, without breaking the bank. Could anyone please tell me what all I need and about how much it will set me back? I do not have a wench, the ATV is completely stock with no modifications at all. Is it even strong enough, I was told it was plenty strong. I am only looking to do residental driveways.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## rg1 (Dec 3, 2010)

Just recently bought a Warn RT25 winch and Warn Provantage Plow for my 2011 Foreman 500. Total for the winch, plow, and mounts was approximately $830. Most recommend the center mount plow attachment. Mounting and assembling the plow and mounts was a breeze but installing the winch was a chore. Especially the wiring with mounting the relay and stringing the wiring from the back to front and mounting and connecting the in-out switch. The instructions for the plow and winch were very good. I bought my kit here:http://4wheelonline.com/atv/ATV-UTV-Plows.107919
Any questions give them a call.


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

I have a Cycle Country 52" blade with the belly mount and power angle that cost me around $250 IIRC. Just installed a Viper winch which I agree was a pain to wire it up but other than that it was okay.


----------

